# Best (safest) route uptown



## retspih (Mar 1, 2012)

I need to get from Brooklyn to Grand Central and I want to take my bike but I'm scared of riding in Manhattan! Anyone have recommendations of riding north from the Manhattan Bridge area?


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

Google NYC bike map. There should be a bike lane that goes up from Lafayette->4th ave and then you can take Park Ave.


----------



## bq_or_bust (Oct 27, 2007)

stoked said:


> Google NYC bike map. There should be a bike lane that goes up from Lafayette->4th ave and then you can take Park Ave.



DO NOT get on PARK AVE. it's horrible especially if you don't know how to ride on the streets. very congested with NO bike lane.

coming off manhattan bridge, go right (east) to allen street. allen street becomes first ave. bike lane thoughout. cutting over to grand central maybe better on a smaller street (not 42nd).


----------



## pennstater (Aug 20, 2007)

Or you could go East off the Manhattan Bridge to the waterfront. There is a Bike Route separated from motor vehicles most of the way along the East River up to around 35th Street. You can then go over to 1st Ave there. Or even walk part or all the way to Grand Central.

http://www.nyc.gov/html/dot/downloads/pdf/2012_nyc-cycling-map.pdf


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

You're probably aware of Google bike directions but also try this site http://www.ridethecity.com/ just to see what it suggests.


----------



## Margal (Mar 8, 2012)

I want to ask a question but do not want to start a new thread.Do you walk you bike over the bridges where it says dismount and walk your bike? This seams quite a problem with shoes. What do you guys do?


----------

